# Peacock Cichlid large eye after water change have picture.



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

Peacock Cichlid large eye after water change have picture.

Ignore the stuff floating in the tank I literally just got done siphoning so stuff has not started settling yet.

From a Google search the only thing I could come up with is Columnaris which based on very brief reading makes sense i lost another Cichlid from the same tank the same way a while back I just thought it was a isolated incident. Now this is the second one. I have about 12 other Peacock Cichlids fish in my 90 gallon tank this is the only one with an enlarged eye.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

I didn't realize that one eye enlarging was a symptom of columnaris?



drummer4261900 said:


> ... i lost another Cichlid from the same tank the same way a while back...
> 
> ...this is the only one with an enlarged eye....


Did the other fish you lost also have one enlarged eye? Injury is often indicated when only one eye is affected...

But without more information, very few will hazard a guess... can you tell us some more?

This will help... http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=29339


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

90 gallon with Aquaclear 110 had it set up for 4 years with Cichlids only lost 4 in the last 4 years. 17 total mix of all peacock had 3 females to 1 male on all 4 have died had a few babies don't know the exact numbers of each any more:
Strawberry
Jacob
Bi-Color
Lemon 
O.B.
I do 30% water changes once every 2 weeks use Prime as my water conditioner. I use New Life Spectrum Cichlid Forumula. I have had the fish for at least 3-4 years have not bought a new set in a long time.
Just pulled out my testing kit Water Chemistry:
8.2ph
78 degrees
0ppm nitrite
0ppm ammonia
10ppm nitrate

Thanks for any help.


----------



## drummer4261900 (Aug 13, 2012)

Also the other one had one large eye my wife said she noticed this ones eye was big last night before the water change.


----------



## hisplaceresort1 (Mar 10, 2014)

OK, so if I'm reading you correctly, you have 13 left out of the original 17. You've had more than 1 fish with only one enlarged eye. Your water conditions seem good, although I personally think you might be a little light on the filtration... And this fish's eye was enlarged before your water change, so that had nothing to do with it.
So, my first guess is aggression, because you don't seem to have enough fish in a 90 gallon tank. I'm thinking the eye is injury-related, and probably was on your last fish whose eye was enlarged, too. 
Hopefully others with more experience will chime in, but aggression is my first guess...


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

If possible, I would treat this fish in a separate hospital tank using a seeded or mature filter. Since you're seeing this condition on only one eye, I would agree with hisplaceresort that it's likely an injury. Epsom salt may help reduce the swelling. Add to the tank at a rate of 2 tbsp per 10g. Premix and add gradually over 5-6 hours. Along with the epsom salt, I'd add Melafix&Pimafix to offset any possible infection. You may have to increase aeration with these meds as they tend to produce a film on the water's surface. Keep temps around 75-78 as higher temperatures can promote infection. If you're not seeing an improvement in 4-5 days, you may need to use a stronger medication however in most cases where infection is not already present, pristine water low in nitrates is enough to allow the fish to heal on it's own.


----------

